# Got a free 240



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

Well, I have three mowers in the garage now. I don't even know why other than if someone offers me something free, and I think I can get it running, I usually can't say no.

A few days ago my neighbors yard was looking pretty rough and I had just finished fixing my gt5000, which I also got for free. So I wanted to test it out and mow his lawn. It's a beast and mows great, only thing I don't like is the turning radius.

But anyway onto the JD. I noticed it sitting behind his house while I was mowing. He said it had caught fire, and had been sitting for a couple years now. And I was free to have it.

I pulled it home with my gt5000, and hooked the charger up. Put air in the tires and started assessing it.

Air cleaner assembly melted and full of crap, a few other melted bits, ants crawling over every inch, engine cover missing, black oil but full, seat is terrible.

It looks like the fire was actually from the exhaust, maybe a bunch of dry grass ignited from it, it does have a hole in the exhaust.

Well to my surprise I had it running in no time, battery is toast but the engine starter will turn it over. At first it would only run if I fed the carb. Then I covered the intake with a rag while running hoping to clear something out. And it's started running on its own, better and better once it starts moving fresh gas through. The lights and deck work, steers smoothly and drives around in all gears.

Still not sure what my plans are, I have a parts list and looking at prices at the moment. It's definitely rough, so I have to be careful not to have $400 into a $300 mower. But I like it, I've never had a Deere before.






























Sent from my E6810 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

Ok, so engine is cleaned up and degreased a bit. Got a lot of engine parts off eBay(misc covers and air cleaner), and changed oil and basic tune-up. And new battery.
It is really running great now but still a lot to do, just have to decide how far I want to go...
The deck engages and spins(haven't mowed with it yet), there is a pulley that occasionally makes noise.
Muffler is definitely shot.
Tires hold air fine, all gears work, brakes do not.
Fuel light stays on even with full tank.

I really think I wanna put a bit more work into it and see if I can make a little money to upgrade. I also have a Craftsman lt1000 that works but I'm kinda tired of. I feel like I really just want to get one cool, capable, old school Deere! But it seems the 240 might fit that bill, I'll continue to tinker with it and feel it out.

On another note I found a 140 h3 for $250 non running, I think I should get it... opinions? Lol, could be the one!
















Sent from my E6810 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Get it running good and sell it back to your neighbor for a huge profit


----------



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

I thought about that, he's a decent guy. I would actually sell it back to him for just what I put into it, I just like fixing stuff. But I'm not gonna do that because I know it would just get mistreated and neglected until it was broken again. He should just stick to throw away mowers.


Ultradog said:


> Get it running good and sell it back to your neighbor for a huge profit


Sent from my E6810 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That 140 H3 looks like an interesting little beast, even with a 14/16 HP engine they seemed to pull well, and most come with hydraulics from what I read and saw on youtube, I always had a phobia for collecting mowers, both riders and push, so don't feel bad about being like this, I hope there is nothing major wrong with the 140 if you decide to tackle it


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I am thinking about putting an ad in local newspaper for mowers, especially riding mowers, that people just want to get rid of.
I would enjoy seeing if a can get them running. Sometimes it doesn't take much money to get them running again. People often just park a mower when it will not run. I'll take it for free in a heart beat.


----------

